
Show HN: I signed up for every presidential candidate's email list - DerekH
https://twitter.com/President_Spam?
======
DerekH
Hey everyone,

I signed up for every presidential candidate's email list to see what happens.
I hooked up a Gmail account to this Twitter handle, uploading all incoming
emails to Dropbox.

Also, I used an email address variation that I can identify with every
candidate. My plan is to watch how my email address gets bounced around to
different parts of their campaigns. If anything, by the end of the election
cycle, I'll have some interesting data points to play around with.

~~~
caffeinewriter
Just out of curiosity, why don't the Bernie emails tag @SenSanders?

~~~
DerekH
Originally, I finished the first version of the code and forgot a few of them
(went to bed). I forgot to tag Bernie, Bobby Jindal, Huckabee, and Rand Paul.

I fixed it last night. Also, for the life of me, I can't sign up for Ben
Carson's email list anywhere. I keep getting errors from
[https://api.hubapi.com/emailvalidation](https://api.hubapi.com/emailvalidation).
Valid email addresses throw an error as well.

------
jimkri
This is very interesting, and such a great idea. Doing a textual analysis of
all the emails would be really interesting. So far I have looked through
almost all of the emails and its amazing how they word everything.

It seems that they love using the word "Friend". They also love using the
word, "Chip" when they as for donations. Also marco robio is going with asking
the citizens for a "Favor" and to donate $7 or more.

Pretty interesting stuff.

